# Comcast May Offer CableCARD Self Installs - Will Issue Credits to Existing CableCARD



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Source-Comcast-to-Offer-CableCARD-Self-Installs-114866


> An insider at Comcast tells us Comcast will soon provide self-install option for CableCARDs, and is preparing to issue credits. According to internal Comcast documents obtained by Broadband Reports, users interested in self-installing CableCARDs will be able to obtain a self-install kit starting on August 1. However, interested users won't be mailed the kits, and will have to visit a Comcast service center to obtain one. Credits will begin showing up on existing CableCARD users bills starting with the July billing cycle. Credits will vary by region and in-home setup.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The self-install is mandated by the FCC. All cable companies have to start offering them soon. (August I think)

As for the credits... not sure about that one. Perhaps the deadline was sooner and they're offering "free" truck rolls until they get the self-install process in place?

Dan


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

> The rules also required that cable companies provide a credit to customers who have a CableCARD installed in a customer owned device, and if the customer subscribes to a Comcast video service which includes equipment as a part of the service.


I believe the credit is for scenarios where users were in a package that included a box, but where the user was not using a cableco box and was also paying for a cablecard (think one device here). In essence, being double billed for one cablecard device. I would like it to also cover the lack of the use of a box at all, but the language does not seem to go that far.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm actually getting dinged for that via Charter. Have been for like 4 years since the original S3 was release. I wonder if they're going to have to give me a credit?

Dan


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Yes, the self-install option is mandated by the new FCC rules that go into effect on Aug. 1. Also requires that all cablecards provided be m-cards.

Logically, HD TiVo owners who have 2 s-cards installed should be able to switch to an m-card at no cost, thus saving a bit on their monthly bill. However, logic and cable companies are not usually acquainted.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, the self-install option is mandated by the new FCC rules that go into effect on Aug. 1. Also requires that all cablecards provided be m-cards.
> 
> Logically, HD TiVo owners who have 2 s-cards installed should be able to switch to an m-card at no cost, thus saving a bit on their monthly bill. However, logic and cable companies are not usually acquainted.


It is not rocket science to install it and would save everyone time and money to offer self-installs. However, the Comcast "supervisor" with whom I debated today claims that *the FCC demands that cable cards be installed only by the cable companies -- it is the law. *.

Yesterday my new Premiere arrived to replace my HD. Since I already had a M-Card, I figured that I could do it myself. My first call to Comcast was positive --_* "sure you can install it yourself, just call us and let us pair it up." *_ This AM, I swapped and called Comcast. A "supervisor" first lectured me that only a professional should install cablecards. I offered him the cablecard S/N (I have 2 TiVos) since he didn't ask me for it. He sent out a signal and it worked in the Premiere for 6 hours and died.

TiVo support give me the 4-1-1 about how the Host ID needed to be changed in the Cable CO database. I called Comcast back and got the same "supervisor" who lectured me about how I should have had a professional come out as it is an FCC requirement and he couldn't update their DB with the new Host ID. A professional will be out on Tuesday - $35 cost.

Fortunately, the card didn't activate right away on my old TiVo when I reverted back and the next rep credited me $25 for the 4 days I won't have service. The net cost will be $10 and I doubt that any additional "credits" will be issued.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's a lie. The LAW is that they have to start allowing self installs and stop charging people $35 for a truck roll. In fact there has NEVER been a law that says a professional has to install it, a few MSOs have offered self installs for years.

Dan


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Comcast has been doing self installs for years, what's the fuss about?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

btwyx said:


> Comcast has been doing self installs for years, what's the fuss about?


I believe you (and the first rep) but the 'know-it-all' supervisor today insisted otherwise. It'll get sorted out once I reach a manager and reference the FCC ruling.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't count on a manager going down without a fight. I have asked for this adjustment in the past, but always had to escallate to the executive complaint level.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

btwyx said:


> Comcast has been doing self installs for years, what's the fuss about?


Not here.

I have a Tivo HD with a Cablecard in it. I want to move it to a Tivo Premiere. Comcast is requiring a truck roll.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

btwyx said:


> Comcast has been doing self installs for years, what's the fuss about?


Only in a few areas, most require a truck roll. This is WAY overdue and should also include a website where you can self-activate the card, just like you do with the DTAs. Probably won't though, which means calls to clueless reps that have no idea how to pair a card. Nice to see we might get a small credit for using cards instead of their boxes, though.


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

The CC self installs begins on Aug 1 for most cable companies, Nov 1 for others.

_
Installation

The Order requires all cable operators to permit requesting customers to self-install CableCARDs in retail devices. This rule will become effective Aug. 1, 2011, for all operators who permit customers to install leased set-top boxes or cable modems, or Nov. 1, 2011, for those that do not. This rule would apply only to the use of CableCARDs in retail devices whose manufacturer or vendor provides appropriate instructions for self-installation of a CableCARD and a manned toll-free telephone number to answer consumer questions regarding CableCARD installation (which TiVo and Moxi, the current primary retail device manufacturers, do today). Cable operators will be expected to provide customers with working CableCARDs, and should test the cards before providing them to customers for self-installation.

In addition, effective Aug. 1, 2011, cable operators must provide Multistream-Cards unless the customer requests a Single-stream Card. Professional installation is still permitted. When performing professional CableCARD installations, the technician must bring at least the number of CableCARDs that has been requested by the customer.
_


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Since Comcast allows customers to self-install STB's, it will be August 1st for them.

My replacement Premiere arrives today. If Comcast won't allow me to self-install the Cablecard, I will run w/o it until Aug. 1.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> Since Comcast allows customers to self-install STB's, it will be August 1st for them.
> 
> My replacement Premiere arrives today. If Comcast won't allow me to self-install the Cablecard, I will run w/o it until Aug. 1.


Smart idea I should have waited on the Premiere since my HD service expires 8/20 anyway. Since they gave me misinformation and then screwed up my HD so that the m-card won't work anymore, I'm appealing to customer service to get the fees waived.

I think they won't allow self-installs yet because they don't have the knowledgeable people staffed to work with customers on the phone. They need to bring the field people into the offices.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Beryl said:


> I think they won't allow self-installs yet because they don't have the knowledgeable people staffed to work with customers on the phone. They need to bring the field people into the offices.


Hopefully (though we are talking about cable companies here) having a dedicated 800 number for self installs will mean the folks at the other end of that number actually understand the procedure . A dedicated web site for online activation would be even better, since I'm fairly sure they could eventually get all the bugs worked out of the web page.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Beryl said:


> I think they won't allow self-installs yet because they don't have the knowledgeable people staffed to work with customers on the phone. They need to bring the field people into the offices.


When you called, did you speak with a normal CSR or someone in their cablecard area? They likely need a data repair behind the scenes to get it paired correctly- a good rep may be able to get that done for you. In most cases in the past, they normally would insist in just sending a new truck roll with a new card. We will have to wait to see if they improve training/knowledge or just mail a new card instead.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> When you called, did you speak with a normal CSR or someone in their cablecard area? They likely need a data repair behind the scenes to get it paired correctly- a good rep may be able to get that done for you. In most cases in the past, they normally would insist in just sending a new truck roll with a new card. We will have to wait to see if they improve training/knowledge or just mail a new card instead.


I asked for someone in cablecards.

Unfortunately, I got the supervisor who told me that cablecards can only be installed by field reps. When I told him what the previous rep said, he said that she was wrong. I asked for someone more knowledgeable and he said that he is the most knowledgeable person since he is a supervisor. His attempt to update the Host ID failed and I think it was his actions which makes the card not work properly in my old HD. As a result, neither TiVos are usable.

His comments about how self-installs violate 'FCC laws' (his term) is bogus. It may violate current Comcast policies but those policies have nothing to do with the law. The guy needs training. A manager is calling me back today and she will get an earful.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> I believe the credit is for scenarios where users were in a package that included a box, but where the user was not using a cableco box and was also paying for a cablecard (think one device here). In essence, being double billed for one cablecard device. I would like it to also cover the lack of the use of a box at all, but the language does not seem to go that far.


I had been getting a credit from Comcast for that for years (since I got my S3), but the credit was removed a few months back when I ended up on a promotion package.

My guess is the credit is for recent install charges.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

This is on my bill as of a few days ago:



> News from Comcast
> IMPORTANT NOTICE:Video customers with customer owned
> CableCARD device, such as TiVo®, CableCARD TV & other
> CableCARD capable devices, with an active CableCARD
> ...


and



> Other Charges & Credits
> Customer-owned Equipment - Adjustment 06/17 -2.50
> Customer-owned Equipment - Adjustment 06/17 -2.50
> Total Other Charges & Credits -$5.00





> Cable Card Device 06/28 - 07/27 2.20
> Qty 2 @ $1.10 each


Here is the CC price from May:



> Cable Card Device 05/28 - 06/27 3.00
> Qty 2 @ $1.50 each


And I did a CC self-install in 2008 on my THD.

I believe that those of us that were in ATTWorldnet area that was bought by Comcast are allowed to do the self-installs. So those of us west of the Mississippi are allowed self-installs and east of the Mississippi must have a truck roll. That's just an unscientific observation of the messages here and elsewhere.

I've even seen Comcast techs in various forums state the truck roll is "Company Wide Policy".

www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy has the FAQS and a link to determine what credit you will get.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, Comcast management came through:

1. Acknowledged the FCC requirement for self-installs
2. Got an cablecard expert on the phone to walk me through pairing. He was great and learned something about the 'data' code needed which I got from THIS forum. 
3. Told me that the process will be documented for future customer calls 
4. Gave me her direct number in case of problems. 

My new Premiere works great.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

btwyx said:


> Comcast has been doing self installs for years, what's the fuss about?


I concur. Comcast (Houston) never offered to send someone out. I simply went in to the local Comcast service center, asked the lady for 2 cable cards and she handed them to me. That was August of last year (2010)

The first cable card was free. The 2nd was $1.50.mo + $8.50/mo for the additional digital outlet fee. Total $10.

The difficult part was getting them paired. Their 1st level teledroids know nothing about cable cards. You must (somehow) get them to transfer you to 2nd tier support. Overcome that hurdle and you're on your way.

Comcast needs to provide a direct number for cable card support.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> I concur. Comcast (Houston) never offered to send someone out. I simply went in to the local Comcast service center, asked the lady for 2 cable cards and she handed them to me. That was August of last year (2010)


I had one phone rep tell me I could pick up cards and another tell me i couldn't. What matters though is what the people at your local office say and I've been told all cable card installs require a truck roll (in my area). I wouldn't be surprised if they still do after August 2011.

On a side note, I don't pay any of the additional card or outlet fees that other Comcast areas seem to charge (I currently pay nothing for my 4 cards), so I'll take that over having had to pay an installation fee for all 4 cards.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Comcast has already updated their website:

"Can I install a CableCARD myself or does a technician need to come to my home?



Professional installation by a Comcast technician is available. In addition, starting on August 1, 2011, CableCARD self install kits will be made available at Comcast front counters. If you would like to install the CableCARD yourself, you will be able to pick up a CableCARD Self Install Kit at a Comcast front counter and activate the CableCARD by calling our CableCARD activation hotline at 1-800-XFINITY. 

Please note: If you choose to use a CableCARD Self Install Kit, we are unable to provide you with assistance over the phone with the installation of the CableCARD. You will need to refer to the owners manual for your device or call the manufacturers toll-free number to answer questions about CableCARD installation.
"


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Finally, I've been holding off getting a second TiVo due to not wanting to deal with a truck roll. (My THD took three vacation days to get set up with Comcast - Day 1 defective Card - Day 2 did not bring a replacement card - Day 3 had someone who knew what he was doing and had a new card)


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Oh the best part here is that they not only required a truck roll for my new card, they charged me $39.95 for it. I still cannot grasp that a company will charge you to add *more* service.

Oh and for gits and shiggles, I'll post my latest bill so you can see how screwed up they are with billing here.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I know the subject had Comcast in it but this thread may have the best advice for me.

I may finally take a bite of the digital TV world and up my Time Warner cable to signature service. 

I asked about cable cards as well for my 2 TIvo HDs and was quoted 2.50$ per card for month for service. Ok, not free but that is reasonable

then I asked about install fee and the reply was "there is a 40$ charge to BUY each card" not sure what the rules say about this buying of cards but I obviously have no desire to buy them and also pay for service 

any feedback on how to handle that when I call back?


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I know the subject had Comcast in it but this thread may have the best advice for me.
> 
> I may finally take a bite of the digital TV world and up my Time Warner cable to signature service.
> 
> ...


I don't think time warner is on the ball with this. I'm in their northeat ohio division although I'm in western PA. This is what is posted on their web site.

_Question:
Can I install a CableCARD into my TiVo Series3, TiVo HD, or TiVo HD XL DVR by myself?
Answer:
No. To ensure that your installation is performed properly, a technician is required to install and activate your CableCARD. Please Contact Us to set up an installation appointment. Prior to your CableCARD installation appointment, we recommend that you complete the setup process for your TiVo device. For troubleshooting tips, hookup instructions and information about TiVo Series 3 HD, visit the customer support area at www.tivo.com._


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Hawkeye22 said:


> I don't think time warner is on the ball with this. I'm in their northeat ohio division although I'm in western PA. This is what is posted on their web site.
> 
> _Question:
> Can I install a CableCARD into my TiVo Series3, TiVo HD, or TiVo HD XL DVR by myself?
> ...


Yep, and I stayed on analog fro some time as a result, also to avoid the CCI byte that would not let me MRV shows.

So Now TWC is not calling it an install fee but a fee to buy the card. can they make me buy the card and charge for service? When I call them back it will be a point of contention for me for sure.

anyone know if TWC will have to comply with self install come August 1st?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> anyone know if TWC will have to comply with self install come August 1st?


If they allow self installs for cable boxes, they have to allow self installs of cableCards starting Aug 1st. I guess the question is, what if they don't. I'm assuming there would be some kind of fine by the FCC.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

A curious update on the cable card charges from TWC using their online chat tool

Hilary>
Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable. My name is Hilary, how may I assist you?

Andy_>
I had talked to a rep about signature service -- and also 2 cable cards for my 2 TiVo DVRs. I was informed service on a cable card is $2.50 and also that i would have to BUY the cable cards for $42.50 each.
having to BUY the cable cards does not seem correct, is it true I have to buy them?

Hilary>
Either it would be a monthly fee of $2.50 per month or you pay one fee of $42.50.

Andy_>
and that 42.50 one time payment would provide full cable card service for as long as i use TWC?

Hilary>
Correct.


When I call the signature home sales guy back I will confirm that along with more detail on "cablecard service for as long as I use TWC".


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm surprised cable offices don't display a sign that reads: "Regardless of your age, we card." LOL


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Beryl said:


> Well, Comcast management came through:
> 
> 1. Acknowledged the FCC requirement for self-installs
> 2. Got an cablecard expert on the phone to walk me through pairing. He was great and learned something about the 'data' code needed which I got from THIS forum.
> ...


What do you mean by Data Codes?

I am having a horrible problem with my In-Laws Cable Card install. there plans allows it but htey only get the Broadcast HD (Non-Encrypted HD Channels). They are not getting any of the other HD Channels through the cable card.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

ghuido said:


> What do you mean by Data Codes?


On the first screen for installation, it has several codes and Comcast needs some of them. I read them to the rep one at a time. 'Host ID' didn't take in the database but 'Data' did. When I gave them 'Host ID' , it didn't take in the corresponding spot in their database. I remember reading in a thread HERE that 'Data' was needed so I gave them that code and it took.

Search on 'cablecard codes' and you'll find that thread that that helped me.


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Yep, and I stayed on analog fro some time as a result, also to avoid the CCI byte that would not let me MRV shows.
> 
> So Now TWC is not calling it an install fee but a fee to buy the card. can they make me buy the card and charge for service? When I call them back it will be a point of contention for me for sure.
> 
> anyone know if TWC will have to comply with self install come August 1st?


The terms are: _This rule will become effective Aug. 1, 2011, for all operators who permit customers to install leased set-top boxes or cable modems, or Nov. 1, 2011, for those that do not._ I used a self install kit for my internet so I assume they qualify for Aug. 1. The thing is, I got the self install kit long ago - when TWC was still Adelphia cable in my area.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I got a discount of $2.95 applied for each of my two cable cards ("Customer Owned Equipment") in my most recent bill, so $5.90 off on the total bill.

Since I'm only being charged $1.50 for the CC in the second TiVo it seemed like a good deal to me.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Got 4 credits of $2.50 for July and August, which the bill mentioned. 2 cable cards. That will make the extra outlet fee $6 instead of $8.50 for each Tivo after the first. Don't know why they credited August in advance here.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Alright folks, did you have to request the "own equipment" credit or did it just show up? Is it for all your cable cards including the first free one, or just the additional paid ones?

I have a TiVo HD with two (free) S-Cards (that's just what the tech brought). I have no "paid" cablecards. There was no credit on my 06/14 - 07/13 bill so, I took a stab today with Comcast chat to find out more.

After some run around about whether I still had the receipt for the box that was returned when it was replaced by the cablecard(s) a year ago, the agent tried to explain that I was not being charged for my cablecard.



> Comcast Agent: ebf, I see here that the account has only one standard box.
> ebf: great
> ebf: so, can i get the Customer Owned Equipment credit? http://www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy/
> ebf: the website says i am due $2.50 a month
> ...



So, as you can see, I never got my original question answered, but I figured I'd get out with my $8 and try again later.

Hey, anyone know what she meant by: "Please be informed that the rate has not been included under the package. This is rate is only included under HD preferred service."? I don't have "HD preferred service". I do hope that agent didn't mess with anything else on my account!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

After a bit of going "round-and-round" with the supervisor, I finally convinced her that I was due a $5/month($2.50 each) credit for my two TiVos. Supposed to show up on my next bill. We'll see.


----------



## mgbench (Nov 10, 2006)

This thread just saved me $9.50/Month from Comcast!! I went and reviewed my bill to see if I could take advantage and found an error...

Yippee!!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

ebf said:


> Alright folks, did you have to request the "own equipment" credit or did it just show up? Is it for all your cable cards including the first free one, or just the additional paid ones?


I didn't have to request it, it just showed up, for the "free" cable card and the additional one.

If all you had was one TiVo you wouldn't be charged separately for that cable card, but actually the fee for the first cable box is included in the regular fee. That's why the first cable card has always been free. What the additional credit does is recognize that you're not renting as much equipment as someone who has a cable box - they're getting a box plus a cable card (inside the box) and you're only getting a cable card.

The FCC is requiring cable companies to separate the fee for box rental from the fee for cable card rental, and charge TiVo owners the same for their cable card as they charge a box renter for the cable card inside the box. It's probably easier for Comcast to give us a discount than it is to explain to a box renter why there would be a separate charge for a cable card that the customer can't just omit.

Sounds like your cable card is free, but you're also paying a fee for a "second" cable box. You should still be getting the customer-owned equipment discount for having a TiVo instead of a cable box.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If my experience this afternoon is any indication, Atlanta Comcast is going to be hard pressed to support CableCARD self installs by Aug.1. Trying to get the CableCARD paired to my replacement TiVo and am now dealing with my third CSR. This one via chat, first two by phone. The first one lost me when trying to transfer, the second one gave me two numbers to call, telling me to try the second # first. Turned out to be TiVo support. The first # was the Comcast 888 support #.

The third one is now supposedly trying to pair it after initially telling me that I needed to bring the TiVo into a field office or they needed to send a tech out "because the cable card needs to be installed by a technician"

The chat CSR finally came back and told me "I have tried pairing the cable card on my end. However, the access I have as chat support is limited and is not allowed by the system to access the cablecard pairing, which only our technicians can."

and

"You may however, have a scheduled technician or have this activated at a local office."


Since it mostly works (I don't subscribe to any premium channels), I will probably just wait until Aug. 1st. If they are still behaving the same way, I will be sending off a complaint to the FCC.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> I didn't have to request it, it just showed up, for the "free" cable card and the additional one. ...
> 
> Sounds like your cable card is free, but you're also paying a fee for a "second" cable box. You should still be getting the customer-owned equipment discount for having a TiVo instead of a cable box.


pdhenry, are you not paying for an "Digital Add'l Outlet Svc" for your second TiVo? Odd. So, basically you are getting paid $4.40/mo (sort of) to use cablecards! The thing that has kept me from adding CC's to our two other TiVos is that "Digital Add'l Outlet Svc" of $8/mo plus the $2/mo per card. The frustrating thing is, I can't find any firm definition of what an "additional outlet" is.

Although, I have a printout of an earlier chat transcript where an agent told me not only could I pick-up cards at my local office to do a self-install, but there would be no additional monthly charges for the card other than a "one time change of service fee [of $1.99]"!



> ebf > ah. ok, so, i can get the card from my local office and install it myself...
> Comcast > That is correct.
> ebf > there is no additional charge to add it to my account, accept the "one time change of service fee"... and no other monthly fees related to the added service?
> Comcast > That is correct.


When I asked about self-installs this time last year, I was told I could pick them up at my local office. False. A trip there netted me a free truck-roll for my trouble. I'm ready to try it again with my transcript printout as "evidence".


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

ebf said:


> pdhenry, are you not paying for an "Digital Add'l Outlet Svc" for your second TiVo? Odd. So, basically you are getting paid $4.40/mo (sort of) to use cablecards!


The way I figure it, if I returned one of my cable cards my bill would go up about a dollar and a half. (shhh! )


> The thing that has kept me from adding CC's to our two other TiVos is that "Digital Add'l Outlet Svc" of $8/mo plus the $2/mo per card.


The additional outlet fee includes the cost of equipment at that outlet, so there should not be a fee for a card on top of the outlet fee. Plus you should get a discount for using your own equipment (TiVo) on the additional outlet rather than a leased box.


> The frustrating thing is, I can't find any firm definition of what an "additional outlet" is.


Comcast doesn't charge per analog set (although in all-digital markets there is a limit of something like 3 free digital adapters for analog TVs) but they do charge per connection that requires an addressable device like a cable box or a cable card. The first digital outlet is included with digital service, the second digital outlet incurs this fee but should include a cable card (don't look at my bill and try to understand what I just said).


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> The way I figure it, if I returned one of my cable cards my bill would go up about a dollar and a half. (shhh! ) ... The first digital outlet is included with digital service, the second digital outlet incurs this fee but should include a cable card (don't look at my bill and try to understand what I just said).


But I think you should be getting charged for another "outlet," right? If an outlet is not a jack on a wall (as is *my* definition of "outlet"), but anything that receives digital TV, each of your TiVos is an outlet. How did you avoid that extra fee?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, as I read the tarriff I should pay an outlet fee for the second TiVo, but then I should not be charged the $1.50 for the second cable card, but I should still get the $5.90 customer owned equipment discount.
I'm not sure why my bill is like that. When I called Comcast to schedule the cc installation into the second TiVo I asked what the additional cost would be and I was told $1.50 for the additional cable card. Who am I to argue?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> ...When I called Comcast to schedule the cc installation into the second TiVo I asked what the additional cost would be and I was told $1.50 for the additional cable card. Who am I to argue?


Yes. That's what I am hoping will happen when I get 'round to (attempting to) pick up my cards.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

btwyx said:


> Comcast has been doing self installs for years, what's the fuss about?


Not in my area. That's what the fuss is about. More area's have not supported it than have.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Here in the ATL the extra outlet fee for a Tivo would now be $6 ($8.50 - $2.50 credit).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> If my experience this afternoon is any indication, Atlanta Comcast is going to be hard pressed to support CableCARD self installs by Aug.1. Trying to get the CableCARD paired to my replacement TiVo and am now dealing with my third CSR. This one via chat, first two by phone. The first one lost me when trying to transfer, the second one gave me two numbers to call, telling me to try the second # first. Turned out to be TiVo support. The first # was the Comcast 888 support #.
> 
> The third one is now supposedly trying to pair it after initially telling me that I needed to bring the TiVo into a field office or they needed to send a tech out "because the cable card needs to be installed by a technician"
> 
> ...


This is what I was afraid of with the new self-install rules - the phone CSRs have no clue about pairing. Definitely worthy of an FCC complaint after 8/1 if it continues. The stupid part is that they could've solved this with a simple pairing website, just like they did to allow you to activate the DTAs.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> This is what I was afraid of with the new self-install rules - the phone CSRs have no clue about pairing. Definitely worthy of an FCC complaint after 8/1 if it continues. The stupid part is that they could've solved this with a simple pairing website, just like they did to allow you to activate the DTAs.


You can also activate a DTA over the phone through an automated system.

We're so lucky to have the FCC working for the consumer to ensure a level playing field for third party DVRs. :down:


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I may finally take a bite of the digital TV world and up my Time Warner cable to signature service.
> 
> I asked about cable cards as well for my 2 TIvo HDs and was quoted 2.50$ per card for month for service. Ok, not free but that is reasonable


Here in San Antonio, it's $3 each. With 5 CableCards, that's a good chunk of change.



ZeoTiVo said:


> then I asked about install fee and the reply was "there is a 40$ charge to BUY each card" not sure what the rules say about this buying of cards but I obviously have no desire to buy them and also pay for service


I am virtually 100% certain that TWC does not sell any of their equipment, including CablCards. There should not be a $40 install fee if you do it yourself. There may be a $40 truck roll fee if they install, which is reasonable, but I don't find it reasonable to charge per CableCard. That doesn't mean they don't.



ZeoTiVo said:


> any feedback on how to handle that when I call back?


TWC maintains websites with local pricing and lineups. Pull up the website for your local franchise and familiarize yourself with all stated charges. When you call the CSR line, if anything does not jibe with the website, refer the CSR to the website. If they still balk, demand a supervisor.

In my experience, both when I was employed by them and in times since, their technical support is spotty at best, but their ordering people are usually fairly well up to speed.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> I am virtually 100% certain that TWC does not sell any of their equipment, including CablCards. There should not be a $40 install fee if you do it yourself. There may be a $40 truck roll fee if they install, which is reasonable, but I don't find it reasonable to charge per CableCard. That doesn't mean they don't.


yep. That was the twist - they are not calling it an install fee but buying the card. I asked a few times of the first rep and he stayed on point that it was buying the card, not an install fee. I found it interesting they would do this since soon there is no install or truck roll

then an online chat with a different rep said the 40$ would be a one time fee and *no* 2.50 a month fee. I had no time last week to call the first guy back. Will post next week when I do


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am definitely curious if they let you buy it. Maybe they are misunderstanding the 8/1/11 rules and now offering it as an option. 

I would definitely buy them at that price since I pay Verizon $3.99 per CableCARD so I have already paid over $60 a card.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> Here in the ATL the extra outlet fee for a Tivo would now be $6 ($8.50 - $2.50 credit).


I told the rep to just turn off HD on the outlets that had CCs and not charge me the extra outlet fees They did and and of course I still get HD w/o the HD charges. Just $1.50/mo for the CCs.


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

Not in Connecticut they haven't. It's been costing me 30.00 a truck roll to have cards installed in new equipment or moved to a different TiVo since they offered them! MSO scam! This could have easily been done over the phone.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The new rules don't take effect until 8/1, so they can charge for truck rolls until then.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If their words are you are "Buying" then I would get a bill of sale explicitly indicating such sale of that particular card or cards (with serial numbers), and an explicit understanding that they can be privately sold to and used by another TW subscriber.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

classicsat said:


> If their words are you are "Buying" then I would get a bill of sale explicitly indicating such sale of that particular card or cards (with serial numbers), and an explicit understanding that they can be privately sold to and used by another TW subscriber.


'Or chunked out the window. 'Bottom line: if you don't have a bill of sale explicitly stating you own the cards, then they can bill you if you drop their service and don't return the cards. From the San Antonio website:



> Question:
> Can I purchase a CableCARD and, if so, where?
> Answer:
> 
> ...


http://www.timewarnercable.com/Corporate/site.faqs/DigitalCab/CableCARD/Can-I-purchase-a-CableCARD-and
I suggest you go to your local website, as I already mentioned.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Comcast removed the outlet fee after I complained last month. I'm not sure how long this will last, but now I'm actually getting a $2.95 credit per cableCARD. With 4 cards, it actually more than offsets the HD Tech Fee I pay for the HD cable box I'm renting.










I'm currently on a $99 double play bundle (until April) and I pay an extra $10 for Blast! (25/4) Internet service, so now I'm playing $106.45 a month (pre-tax) for Digital cable (no Premiums) and Internet.


----------



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

So after 10 years on DirecTV (with a nearly dead Hughes Series 1 DirecTivo), I'm finally taking the plunge and jumping to Comcast w/ a Tivo Premiere.

I just finished my ordering session and was annoyed to find that Comcast is charging a $1.10/mo Cable Card fee. When I said that a pre-sales rep had told me the first card was free, he said I *could* get a free Single Stream card, but that a Multi-Stream Card is $1.10/mo.

Over 24 months (length of my contract), that's only $26.40, so I decided I could fight about it later, but I hate these hidden fees. OTOH, it's far cheaper than renting Comcast's HD box or DVR, not to mention DirecTV or U-Verse's HD/DVR fees.

So, $1.10/mo, does that sound right to you guys? I'm in San Jose, CA. Install is scheduled for Monday morning. Woot! Just hope my Tivo arrives before then. If not, I'm hoping the tech will just leave me the Cable Card, since it is after August 1.

(And I do need a truck roll. Sometime in the last 5 years the cable company must've cut the line they had to our roof. They're going to have to pull another one out. But hey, no inside wiring will be required.)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

First card should be free, since you're already paying to connect _*something*_ to the port on the wall. In fact, you should be paying less than someone who has a Comcast-provided box (here they charge TiVo users the normal rate but then rebate us $2.95 for "Customer-owned Equipment'). And around here there's just M-Cards.

You'll want to get your TiVo set up and initialized before the cable guy arrives with the card. The TiVo needs to download lineup data before it will work with the card.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Did everyone get the customer-owned equipment credit on the subsequent bill? I was credited $2.50 x 3 TiVos last month but only 1 this month.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

As of August 1, FCC regulations require that provide m-stream cards.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Did everyone get the customer-owned equipment credit on the subsequent bill? I was credited $2.50 x 3 TiVos last month but only 1 this month.


Yep, 2x$2.50 showed up again on my August bill. Net cost for an 'extra outlet' card is now $6 here, which I'm not thrilled about but is a lot better than $8.50.

Also note that due to a late FCC filing, the actual mandated CC self-install date is August 8 for Comcast and others that allowed self-installs of their own boxes before.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

notyou said:


> I just finished my ordering session and was annoyed to find that Comcast is charging a $1.10/mo Cable Card fee. When I said that a pre-sales rep had told me the first card was free, he said I *could* get a free Single Stream card, but that a Multi-Stream Card is $1.10/mo.


As usual, they're clueless. First card should be free, whether it's an M-Card or S-Card.

I had to go 'round and 'round with them when I replaced two S-Cards with one M-Card, because I was still getting charged for a second card that no longer existed. At first, I was told the same thing as you. Eventually, I escalated to Executive Care ([email protected]) and they fixed it.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

TWC now has a webpage up that promises, as of Aug 8, to have "everything you need to setup, install, and support your CableCARD right here" including how to apply for a Bring-Your-Own-Box credit.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

notyou said:


> So, $1.10/mo, does that sound right to you guys? I'm in San Jose, CA.


I'm in San Jose and my first cable card is free. I believe the $1.10 is the fee for a second cable card in the same box if you have an original Series 3. I also got a $2.50 discount in July for having customer owned equipment. This assumes you subscribe to a package that includes a free cable box and you take the cable card instead. When I had a digital cable box and the Tivo I was charged a $6.99 additional outlet fee. You can however get two DTA's for free in addition to the cablecard, these allow you to recieve channels 1-99 in SD.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Saxion said:


> TWC now has a webpage up that promises, as of Aug 8, to have "everything you need to setup, install, and support your CableCARD right here" including how to apply for a Bring-Your-Own-Box credit.


Comcast put the bring-your-own-box credit on my account without me doing anything. It just started appearing on my statement a couple of months ago


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

well August 1st 2011 came and went, and Comcast down here in South Florida is COMPLETELY CLUELESS about ANYTHING cablecard related, took me 2 hours on the phone to get someone that would allow me to take the 2nd M-card that the tech installed in my Tivo-HD (they only need one) and put it in my new (to me) Tivo HD in the other room without a truck roll, my point to the supervisor was, I know more than your tech, and I'm here now, just put me on the phone wit someone that I can read the numbers off the screen to..
fat chance something magical happens before August 8th


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

section128drunk said:


> well August 1st 2011 came and went, and Comcast down here in South Florida is COMPLETELY CLUELESS about ANYTHING cablecard related, took me 2 hours on the phone to get someone that would allow me to take the 2nd M-card that the tech installed in my Tivo-HD (they only need one) and put it in my new (to me) Tivo HD in the other room without a truck roll, my point to the supervisor was, I know more than your tech, and I'm here now, just put me on the phone wit someone that I can read the numbers off the screen to..
> fat chance something magical happens before August 8th


Great. My TiVo premiere is still sitting unopened. I want to move the card from my HD to the Premeire, but I'll continue to wait.


----------



## RDK (Oct 9, 2011)

I cancelled my Comcast cable service a few months ago when I switched to OTA with Tivo Premiere (but I kept internet). Turns out that OTA doesn't work too well for me (too many trees, I suppose), so I plugged the Comcast cable into the Tivo.

While this gives me SD channels with Tivo Guide, and HD channels without, I'd really like to have guide service for local HD channels (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX), which I need a cablecard for.

So here's the question: If I go into the Comcast service center and ask for a self install M-card kit, will they give me one? Or will they insist that I sign up for some sort of cable plan? (Keeping in mind that I only desire the 4 local HD channels, which some sources say are supposed to be free of charge).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Seriously? You don't pay for cable TV but you want the "free" HD locals?

I think you'll find that the cost of limited basic is about the same as the extra fee to have Internet service without cable TV - it is just about break-even to have the most minimum TV service as not to. So then the question becomes whether you're entitled to a CC with limited basic. I think probably not...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

They're not going to give you a card if you don't pay for limited basic, man.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

free? perhaps they may not be allowed to resell them as a part of a package (e.g. it is in the customer charge and not the package charge), but they have no obligation of service to provide you free cable service.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Even if you got a cable card they won't activate it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Soapm said:


> Even if you got a cable card they won't activate it.


It just needs to be initialized, not authorized to get locals in HD. Either way, if you don't have an account, they aren't going to give you a cablecard.


----------



## RDK (Oct 9, 2011)

PD was right -- I was able to switch to a basic cable/internet combo package for the same price that I'm paying for internet only (within a couple bucks). In fact, for the first 6 months, it's $20/month cheaper than I'm paying now. Internet with this package is supposed to be faster also, but I suspect I won't be able to notice. But my Tivo rate will go up by $10, since I won't be eligible for the $10/month OTA rate any longer.

The online service person obviously didn't know anything about cable cards - said I would need a converter box and a technician visit to get it running. I didn't feel like debating, so I let her set up the service, and then I drove down to the service center and picked up a cable card (no hassle) and had the rep cancel the service visit.

Going through the cable card activation right now (in phone queue for activation). Looking good so far.

Time will tell if Comcast charges me a bunch of new fees, but assuming they don't, and considering that my Tivo fee will go up by $10, I'll be saving $10 a month for the next 6 months, and then will see a net increase of $10/month after that. Not too bad.

(Although I saw the Century Link crew working on the street when I drove home -- when they offer internet in my neighborhood (someday), I'll have some additional bargaining power with Comcast - might be able to keep the promotional rate for longer).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

RDK said:


> PD was right -- I was able to switch to a basic cable/internet combo package for the same price that I'm paying for internet only (within a couple bucks).


I always figured it was because Comcast was assuming you'd eventually hook up a TV, so they might as well charge you for limited basic in addition to Internet...


----------



## RDK (Oct 9, 2011)

You might be right. All I can say is that this industry is ripe for some real competition.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Just letting others know... I never saw any credits show up so I finally got around to asking why. It worked!



> ebf > I understand that new cable card credits went into affect this past August. I checked my past bills and have seen nothing.
> ebf > I want to know why I have not been getting the "Customer Owned Equipment credit" for using CableCards.
> Amy > I'm still working on your request. Please continue to stay online for another 2 minutes.
> Amy > Here is the thing I will be making a credit adjustment on your account right now.
> ...


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

ebf said:


> Just letting others know... I never saw any credits show up so I finally got around to asking why. It worked!


Well, I spoke too soon. I got an email a couple days later saying they were not going to issue the credit the chat CSR requested.


> Please be informed that we are not going to process a credit for the modem rental in your account since the charges are correct for you are using our modem before you bought your own modem. ...


Great, they confused my cable card chat with previous call regarding using my own modem. I let is go until I went into the local shop to return their modem this week.

After getting a receipt for the modem, I asked the guy at the desk about the "own equipment credit" for cable cards. He didn't know what I was talking about and the agent next to him said that wasn't applicable in my case. They looked at my account and said, "oh you have two  cable cards, that's why you are getting charged the $8 'additional outlet fee'". I said, I only got two S-cards because the tech didn't have any M-cards in the truck. I then asked, if I traded the two S-cards for one M-card, could I save $8 a month. They said yes. They then said since it wasn't my fault they gave me two cards, they would remove the $8 "additional outlet fee" from my bill going forward. Hum.

I decided to push it and asked if I had been over paying $8 a month since I got the cards in 2010.  The guy said maybe, but he did not have to authority to give me credit. He noted the situation in my account and said I should call the local billing office during the week.

I should probably just let it go as I may be saving $8 a month when all I wanted was $2.50. I am annoyed at not getting the $2.50 for the past six months, but if the removed $8 stays gone, I should be ahead after three months and way ahead from then on.

It is *so* annoying that they don't know their own rules and every agent gives you a different answer.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

ebf said:


> ... I asked the guy at the desk about the "own equipment credit" for cable cards. He didn't know what I was talking about and the agent next to him said that wasn't applicable in my case. They looked at my account and said, "oh you have two  cable cards, that's why you are getting charged the $8 'additional outlet fee'". I said, I only got two S-cards because the tech didn't have any M-cards in the truck. I then asked, if I traded the two S-cards for one M-card, could I save $8 a month. They said yes. They then said since it wasn't my fault they gave me two cards, they would remove the $8 "additional outlet fee" from my bill going forward. Hum. ...


Got my February bill today. Not only does the add'l outlet fee appear to really be gone, there is an entry for another $2.50 off for the "customer owned equipment" credit I asked for in the first place! The original chat must have stuck the equipment credit, just not the four months back credit she requested for me. We'll see how long this $10.50 off a month lasts! For now, I'll just keep my mouth shut.



> Effective 01/25/12, Digital Add'l Outlet Svc at a monthly
> rate of $8.00 was removed from your account.
> 
> Customer-owned Equipment - Adjustment $2.50


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Hey, anyone got the nubmer to call to authorize the cable card.

I picked up a new M-Card but they did not have any of the supporting documentation they gave me last time (Rolls Eyes).

Most if it I know but I need the numbers to call for authorizing. I hate to go fish through teh standard 1-800 number.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Comcast activations are 877-405-2298


----------

